# APA formatting app



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anybody know of a good APA formatting app? I used to use My APA 1, which still wasn't very good, but now the app quit working.

I basically just need it to see how to cite different references.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

